# good advice needed



## stacey (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, found this site after doc told me to try net to put my mind at rest
I was diagnosed with hyper 2 years ago, 6months ago told had graves and best option was surgery(total).
Iam due to have this on 18 June, but don't know anyone who's had it, so any info on what to expect would be great. THANKS:confused:


----------



## biggs (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Stacey Try this site
http://thyroid-disease.org.uk/. There are lots of people who have had thyroidectomy including myself.
Debbie


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks biggs. I also checked out this site and it has been very helpful. sunshine.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Usually for Graves' disease either RAI or ATD treatment is the choice treatments with surgery being last to consider, unless there are nodules suspect to cancer.


----------

